# talk of allow taser carry in Michigan for cpl holders



## Marvin (Feb 25, 2008)

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/documents/2007-2008/billintroduced/House/htm/2008-HIB-5754.htm


----------



## chinto (Feb 25, 2008)

why would any one carry a taser if they can carry a gun? if its that serious you are shooting a taser at some one in most places, you provably really should be shooting a gun at them.    if its not life threatening.. why are you drawing any weapon??


----------



## dungeonworks (Feb 25, 2008)

chinto said:


> why would any one carry a taser if they can carry a gun? if its that serious you are shooting a taser at some one in most places, you provably really should be shooting a gun at them.    if its not life threatening.. why are you drawing any weapon??



It's simple.  Some people are deathly afraid of guns.  I know many women that scared to even hold a gun and some men too.  A taser would likely be a less nerve wracking option.  Besides, I do believe the police have been using them successfully in situation that used to call for firearm use.

....then there's that whole killing thing.  Some people get queasy at the site of blood and all or may just not like the idea of ending a life.  This gives an option to them.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 25, 2008)

Better hope they only ever get attacked by one person and that they don't miss, is all i got to say, 'cause a Taser's a one shot deal.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 25, 2008)

chinto said:


> why would any one carry a taser if they can carry a gun? if its that serious you are shooting a taser at some one in most places, you provably really should be shooting a gun at them.    if its not life threatening.. why are you drawing any weapon??



If a person has a CPL, but is not allowed to have a firearm on the premises of their work, but their work allows the non-lethal taser, then this offers an alternative to having nothing. 

It also may be a way for Teachers to get around the no firearms in school. Not sure, as I have not done the required reading yet.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 26, 2008)

Rich Parsons said:


> If a person has a CPL, but is not allowed to have a firearm on the premises of their work, but their work allows the non-lethal taser, then this offers an alternative to having nothing.
> 
> It also may be a way for Teachers to get around the no firearms in school. Not sure, as I have not done the required reading yet.


 
Actually having a couple of teacher's with tasers might not be a bad thing.


----------



## Marvin (Feb 26, 2008)

chinto said:


> why would any one carry a taser if they can carry a gun? if its that serious you are shooting a taser at some one in most places, you provably really should be shooting a gun at them. if its not life threatening.. why are you drawing any weapon??


Like the other posts said, there are some places you can't carry, plus if I were to shoot, it is not to kill, but to save my own/loved ones life. If I can stop the threat and not kill someone would that not be a good idea?


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 26, 2008)

Also if you live in a home with small children, you may not want to have a gun even on the premises, but having a taser, would be acceptable....


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 27, 2008)

I'll say it again: Tasers should NOT be viewed as self-defense tools, they are control tools.  

They are not an appropriate response to a deadly threat...period.

It makes no sense for anyone who is legally allowed to carry a firearm to _choose_ to carry a taser.  If they're doing so because "they're afraid of guns" (_afraid_ of an inanimate object?), or because they "don't want to kill someone" (what sane person does?) then they need to work on their mindset and their understanding of the realities of a criminal assault.

a great quote on this issue:


> Weapons are like seatbelts. The only reason you need a seatbelt is because you didn't see the accident coming far enough ahead of time and take the appropriate countermeasures. If you did, then you would have avoided it all together. Nobody wants to get into an accident or a life or death struggle.  Because you absolutely cannot avoid the accident, seatbelts have to work consistently and reliably.
> Now here's the rub:  Weapons that consistently and reliably stop the type of violence that places you in FEAR FOR YOUR LIFE OR FEAR OF GRAVE, CRIPPLING INJURY, do themselves have a high probability of KILLING or CRIPPLING the opponent.
> ~ "SouthNarc"


----------

